# Stingray Crank- pedal snapped off when removing



## rdwings81 (Jun 6, 2012)

I was pulling some pedals off an old Stingray crank.  For the first pedal, it took 3 days of PB Blaster, Heating with torch, hammering, etc...it would not budge.  Then I finally caved and bought a large pedal bar.  The combination of that and all the soaking it finally came off.  Then I got cocky and without soaking the other pedal I just tried to use the pedal bar to get it off.  Well I snapped the pedal off only leaving the threaded part inside the crank.  Now I am wondering if anyone has had this happen...what did you do to get it off.  I have asked a couple folks and they said maybe try drilling out the piece, but then wont it damage the threads on the crank?  Any other suggestions?  Maybe soak it and then try spinning it with pliers?   Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jun 6, 2012)

*just did one*

Just did one for a cabe member. Same deal for u, you pay shipping and I will do for free. I was able to drill it out and use an EZ out to extract the threads. Use a center drill to get it in the middle then go as big as you can before indangering the threads.


----------



## rdwings81 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Thanks!*



Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Just did one for a cabe member. Same deal for u, you pay shipping and I will do for free. I was able to drill it out and use an EZ out to extract the threads. Use a center drill to get it in the middle then go as big as you can before indangering the threads.




Thanks so much!  I really appreciate the offer, I may take you up on that.  Trying to decide if the double shipping charges would out weigh the value of the item...I had an extra crank I put on the bike I am working on, so am good for now.  I will keep in touch.  Thanks again for being so helpful!


----------

